# Newbies



## Goosehtr (Jan 28, 2009)

Had a few first timers out this morning. The shooting could of been better, but the smiles tell me they are hooked!!! Got to laugh at the in your face shots they missed, but I'm guessing since this was their first time goose hunting they were flock shooting.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Doin it Alberta style a!


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Sigh, I need a big corn field of private land.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

is that one of zinks deals or did you make that ????



hey why was my post edited that not all i had on there ....i also had 

newbies smiles got to love them .. 

why was the taken out it happens all the time ...


----------



## Goosehtr (Jan 28, 2009)

firstflight111 said:


> is that one of zinks deals or did you make that ????


I built it.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=209779

Good Luck
Andy


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Nice, I love the blind


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

firstflight111 said:


> is that one of zinks deals or did you make that ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

